# Lee County 10 Point



## Philnlucky (Nov 2, 2013)

Magical afternoon: 
10 pt. bedded near my stand and a great horned owl in a nearby tree,  two bucks sparring in a food plot.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 3, 2013)

Now that's  why you need to have a camera with you.  Neat.

Hoss


----------



## leo (Nov 4, 2013)

Neat shots, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2013)

Great shots, Phil. I like that owl.


----------



## GAJoe (Nov 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shots, Phil. I like that owl.



+one


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Nov 11, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------

